# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Passage de donnes entre activities d'un Workflow

## Bluedeep

Bonjour

Voil mon problme : pour un appli que je suis en train de concevoir, je voudrais utiliser le WFF.

Bon, quelques tests, a marche pas mal et semble rpondre  mes besoins fonctionnels.

Nanmoins, il y a quelque chose de pas clair du tout : c'est le passage de donnes entre deux "Activity" au sein d'une instance de Workflow.

En effet, il y a un mcanisme permettant de passer des params au WF au moment de son lancement, mais je ne comprends pas comment au sein du WF passer des params entre les activits.

Donc merci aux programmeurs ayant utilis le WFF (.NET 3.0), tous conseil bienvenue (je dcouvre ce module qui semble bien intressant).

Merci.

----------


## jab

JE suis moi mme tout au dbut de la dcouverte de WF. Toutefois, il me semble que ton problme va dpendre du type d'activit.

----------


## MALAGASY

> Bonjour
> 
> Voil mon problme : pour un appli que je suis en train de concevoir, je voudrais utiliser le WFF.
> 
> Bon, quelques tests, a marche pas mal et semble rpondre  mes besoins fonctionnels.
> 
> Nanmoins, il y a quelque chose de pas clair du tout : c'est le passage de donnes entre deux "Activity" au sein d'une instance de Workflow.
> 
> En effet, il y a un mcanisme permettant de passer des params au WF au moment de son lancement, mais je ne comprends pas comment au sein du WF passer des params entre les activits.
> ...


Bonjour
je pense qu'il faut passer soit par des interfaces soit par les proprits.

----------


## LoDev

Je cre tous mes WF en squenciel fichier xoml. Tu dois avoir un fichier .xoml.cs li  ton WF.
Dans ce fichier, tu peux crer des variables qui peuvent tre utilises par toutes tes activits, mises en paramtres.

----------


## Harry_polin

Je crois que la rponse est l : http://www.codeproject.com/KB/WF/Iss...?display=Print

----------


## The_badger_man

Tu as un exemple ici: http://badger.developpez.com/tutorie...kflow-openxml/

----------

